# Installation hängt- bevor es überhaupt (Ubuntu/Mate)



## Humilator (10. September 2017)

*Installation hängt- bevor es überhaupt (Ubuntu/Mate)*

Servus,

wollte mir nach langer Zeit mal wieder nen Linux draufhauen, als paralleles Betriebssystem.
 Hab Ubuntu 17.04 und Ubuntu Mate 17.04 hier liegen.

Hab versucht sowohl über CD als auch über USB Stick zu installieren, Problem ist nur dass es jedesmal hängt, und zwar genau nach der Auswahl was man machen möchte : try ubuntu, install or install as OEM
Danach wird der Bildschirm schwarz, ein weißer Bindestrich oben links und es folgen viele grüne Striche am oberen Rand, danach kommen noch viele weiße Punkte über den ganzen Bildschirm und das wars dann.

Hab schon alle Festplatten bis auf die System SDD abgehängt, alle USB Sachen entfernt, einen Monitor, verschiedene Betriebssysteme.  
Auch welche von denen ich definitiv weiß dass sie schonmal funktioniert haben. 
Es ist egal welches System ich draufmachen will, da geht nichts weil immer kurz nachm booten und dann der Bestätigung der PC sich aufhängt.

Und mittlerweile hab ich auch nicht mehr wirklich Ahnung, weiß jemand von euch weiter?


----------



## FullMetallRIP (17. September 2017)

*AW: Installation hängt- bevor es überhaupt (Ubuntu/Mate)*

Hallo 

evtl. im BIOS / UEFI mal schauen ob du da eine Funktion hast wo  so was in der Art steht (Bootmenü Option anderer Betriebssysteme) UEFI Secure Boot

https://www.drwindows.de/attachment...e-boot-asus-motherboard-abschalten-boot-2.jpg

Würde mir auf die schnelle einfallen .

hoffe  ich konnte helfe

Mfg


----------

